# AC Shiner



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

This morning I got an email from AC Shiner containing a link to this video. I thought some of you might appreciate it. 
This isnt very far from where I live; Ive driven past many times and often thought of stopping but never have. Its a farmhouse and he and his family make the lures out back in a big white building.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Great video. 86 yrs old and still making a bait that has long ago become a legend.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Good stuff!


----------



## Harmony (Jul 30, 2008)

Great video, thank you for sharing.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

thats amazing, i've had a little 2" ac shiner i've always used in the rivers with some success, and this video makes me wanna expand my ac's and add more sizes.. you wouldnt believe how many rapalas you pull out of the box that need tuned.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Dandrews for the video. What a great story. I checked and I have 4 AC Shiners in one tackle box or another. Great bait by a great man!!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Super cool video, thanks for posting. AC Shiner is even more old school than I would have imagined. They are by far my favorite commercially available lure, especially the 450. Great river smallie bait. Foiled balsa shiners are my favorite style lure to make, largely thanks to AC.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't think I own any of these baits yet but I'm sold. Nice post Dan


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

That is inspirational! The old fella is a treasure.

We have a small local public lake that gets fished pretty hard. The water is ultra clear. So the bass have become reluctant to take a lure that isn't super realistic or moving really fast. I found one of the most effective baits there was a small AC shiner. I've had great enjoyment watching the bass blast that little lure. 

One of the best presentations is to dead stick the thing until you can't stand it. Then, if you can see a bass watching the Shiner you can mess with their head by slowly trying to sneak the bait away from them gradually increasing speed until you are ripping it. It's fun to watch their reactions.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

treytd32 said:


> I don't think I own any of these baits yet but I'm sold. Nice put Dan


About this time last year I stopped in Tom&#8217;s Cigar Store in Hamilton, they had some 250&#8217;s & 300&#8217;s in a display case&#8230;I went to the ATM, came back & bought all of them.
I&#8217;m not sure if anybody else in our area carries them. They're made in Okeana, OH out in the middle of nowhere toward Brookville IN.

I was really glad to see this; I knew that Mr. Schultheis was getting up there in age. I hope we all look as healthy as he does at 86.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

One of his sons Joe worked with me at the Miller brewery, he was always bringing us Ac's all the time, the kids wanted to modernize things make them like normal lure company's but Mr. Schultheis wouldn't stand for it he is a cool guy old time standards and beliefs, something that America has lost over the years, to him it's not making the money but making sure the lure works right out of the pkg, top quality control at it's finest...............Doc


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'll have to keep an eye out for them. Okeana isn't to far from me either, never would have guessed these were made out there


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

Land Big Fish carries some of them,

There are some on eBay also. There are two groups of used ones listed at decent prices that close in the next two days. If someone on here runs the price up a little, I won't have to talk myself out of letting such good deals pass me by.


----------

